

Tell HN: I wrote a website with a unique method of recommending links. - njay

Check it out at http://medaform.com<p>What's different?  Well, links are randomly selected with a weight relative to their score and age (think of it as a raffle system where links with higher scores have more tickets). So instead of using votes to rank content, I use them to alter how much exposure a link gets.<p>I'd appreciate feedback on where I can improve and some advice on how to make the site grow.
======
AlexBlom
Two Tips:

1) I would default on the light screen. Just easier to read (and change the
orange text up top).

2) A WTF link somewhere may be good to explain how it works / what the idea
is.

~~~
Paton
_I would default on the light screen_

This is essential.

------
wslh
Some quick thoughts:

1) Indispensable: add a rss feed: many people read news sites using a RSS
Reader instead of going to the site.

2) Two or three columns will be nice for a quick view without scroll.

3) Quickly add an openid/facebook/google login.

4) Comments: Although I don't like to distribute for the same URL in a zillion
of sites, add something like disqus and forget to develop comments again.

------
Ben_Dean
By default, open the link in a new tab/window, a la Google Reader. And I
agree, some kind of standard syndication is key: Atom, RSS, etc.

That said, it's got a decent hit rate of showing me links I'm interested in so
far.

------
robotrout
<http://medaform.com>

------
gnosis
_"links are randomly selected with a weight relative to their score..."_

And their score is selected how?

------
noss
I think an AJAX-based refresh would feel more snappy than a full page reload
to shake out a new set of links.

------
zackattack
Why on earth are you making me register? Can't you just hash my IP address?

~~~
rabidsnail
In an age of nat routers and dynamic addresses IP addresses are not suitable
as identifiers. That doesn't mean you should have to sign up, though. It would
be much better to use your existing login from another service via openid or
something.

~~~
zackattack
Oh please, give me a break. I don't want to have to log in at all. If ip
address collisions become a problem THEN you can implement openid. Until then
you will never get big enough to make it a problem.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
Source IP as an identifier is a really bad idea. As an example, I work at a
company with hundreds of thousands of employees. Do you know how many internet
IP's we NAT them all behind? 2.

Also, while most ISP's don't assign customers new IP's frequently, they _do_
do it occasionally. (At least, Comcast in Denver does). I finally signed up
for dyndns because I got sick of not being able to access my home machine from
work every 6 months or so.

OpenID/Facebook connect (like another poster suggested) would be a good
choice, but source IP as a login identifier? That's just plain dumb.

~~~
zackattack
are you missing the point entirely? i highly doubt that more than one person
at your company will be using this service. i highly doubt that anyone at your
company besides you will be using this service. this service probably has a
total of 300 uniques, and maybe 5 active users including the creator.

